# World of Reallife!



## Howjin15 (22. August 2009)

Guten abend =)

Letztens im Handelschannel haben wir ma herrumgeblödelt und so getan als währe das echte leben wie WoW ein Spiel... so antworten wie: Geile grafik, Friedhof is buggy und Fliegen allein geht bisschen schwer war da keine seltenheit...

Tja und jetzt kommst: Da es im WoW Erfolge gibt, fügen wir doch mal welche fürs Reallife ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab im moment keine Idee, aber vl fällt euch was ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf einen Spamfreien abend =)

[entfernt, um weiteres Offtopic zu vermeiden]


----------



## Lakron (23. August 2009)

Wie wärs mit:

Such dir eine Freundin (20)

[entfernt]

Trink 2 Liter bier in 4 Minuten (25)

[entfernt]

Mal ein Anfang ^^


----------



## Talismaniac (23. August 2009)

Fülle regelmäßig den Kühlschrank. (+10 Sättigung)
Besiege Chef und Arschkriecher des Chefs, sowie Diener des Chefs. (+5% Gehalt)
Lest den Duden. (+100 Intelligenz)


----------



## Lakron (23. August 2009)

Klau nen Mustang, schiess bisschen mit ner AK 47er in die Luft, warte bis dir Polizei sowie SEK auf den Fersen sind, spring dann mit dem Auto von ner Brücke und schrei dabei ''Ich liebe xXX'' bevor du die Leine ziehst (50)

Schiess denn darauf folgenden Polizeihubschrauber mit ner selbst-gebastelten Stinger-Rakete ab (25)

Besitze ein Auto mit über 500/ 800 /1000 PS 1

Besitze 10/20/ 50 Autos


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

Frage deinen Chef 27 mal nacheinander ob du mehr Gehalt bekommst,ohne das er in Raserei gerät,oder du Aggro ziehst.


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

Schließe erfolgreich die Instanz "Gymnasium" ab.[+50 Intelligenz]

Bonustitel:
Abituient(wird das so geschrieben?)


----------



## HærDalis (23. August 2009)

erstelle keinen! off-topic post (+25 int)
klicke den melde button und poste nicht, daß du wen gemeldet hast (-1 postcounter)
hoere heimatmelodien und spiel romé (+100 amoklauf)
waehle die piratenpartei (+250 internetfreiheit!!)
esse ein 2.5kilo schweres schnitzel + beilagen und trinke 1 liter bier (+100 satt und den titel _der unersaettliche_)

naja da gibts noch ne menge doch um die uhrzeit mag mir nichts 
einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## gammler703 (23. August 2009)

Irgendwo muss Happy Hour sein

Geh in eine Bar und saufe 25 cocktails auf ex und sei danach noch nüchtern !


----------



## Lillyan (23. August 2009)

Offtopic entfernt, bleibt beim Thema!


----------



## Teradas (23. August 2009)

<Heldentat>(geht auch,oder?Ist sowas ähnliches wie Erfolge)
Stolzer Besitzer eines Happy Meals aus der Instanz Mc Donalds.


----------



## Lulano (23. August 2009)

*Verfasse einen Thread über* *Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (-20)*


----------



## elrazzor (23. August 2009)

Mach nen Abschluss( +100 zukunftschance)


----------



## Hizun (23. August 2009)

Trinke 3Liter Milch auf Ex ohne dabei zu kotzen oder das dir die Milch wieder aus der Nase heraus kommt (50)


----------



## Konov (23. August 2009)

Spiele World of WarCraft nicht öfter als 2 Stunden täglich. (+75 Willenskraft)

^^


----------



## Howjin15 (23. August 2009)

Lass Mutter den PC Stecker ziehen ohne in Raserei zu geraten und die Aggro von Mama zu ziehen!


----------



## tamirok (23. August 2009)

Freu dich und kauf dir ein Eis (-1 euro)
wirf 20 eier auf deine mutter und zieh keine aggro(-20 intelligenz)
kauf dir ein auto und fahr es zu schrott (+ 20 stärke,-25 intelligenz)
mach bei einer massenschlägerei mit (-50 intelligenz,bonustitel hirnburner)
besiege deinen vater  indem du sein bier versteckst(vakum)
sieh dir das video an und lach dabei www.youtube.com/g281h-46 (nix)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

-Überlebe die schweinegrippe (Titel: Der Unverschweinbare, T-shirt "I survived Swine Flu 2009)
-Überlebe die normale Grippe (+20 auf Influenzawiederstand)
-Arbeite täglich länger als du eigendlich musst (+20% mehr Gehalt oder zumindest ein Lob)
-Lebe komplett ohne Alkohol (nichts!!)


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> -Arbeite täglich länger als du eigendlich musst (+20% mehr Gehalt oder zumindest ein Lob)



Hoffentlich  xD

Führerschein Klasse a/b/..... ( 10 / 20 / 30 )


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2009)

Dreh, hüpfend auf einem Bein, eine Reportage und gewinne damit den Nobelpreis. (Titel: Der Alleskönner)


----------

